# Shoe fit - Giro vs Shimano



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Currently use Shimano shoes and like the fit but considering the Giro Privateer, anyone call tell me how they run compared to Shimano's sizing?


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Currently use Shimano shoes and like the fit but considering the Giro Privateer, anyone call tell me how they run compared to Shimano's sizing?


I think the differences are shoe-to-shoe and not necessarily manufacturer-to-manufacturer.

My regular shoe size is US 12.5. I own a pair of Shimano M088 in size 48 and they fit perfectly with a thick pair of wool socks. I recently tried on the Shimano SH-M200 in size 48 and they were a hair too small in the toe even with a thin cotton sock. The fit was nearly identical to the Giro Privateer in size 47. The Giro Terraduo 48 fits exactly like the M088 size 48 and I ended up buying those.


----------

